# Timberdoodle heresy



## Supermag1 (Jun 11, 2009)

I tried one for a year or so and hated it. Loud, hard to tune, and tore up fletchings (even with over 1/2" high nock). I can get a QAD that is supposed to be nearly impossible to shoot with fingers to group fixed blade broadheads with field tips at 40 yards but can't get "the best finger rest currently made" to shoot decent with field points at 20 yards.


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

Wait for Zesty. He is the doodle authority out here


----------



## Old Sarge (Sep 9, 2008)

Never a fan of the Bodoodle rests. I have owned a Timerdoodle and Bodoodle pro and could never get one to tune properly, and they were loud. After experimenting with them I always went back to a Springy. That is the best most bombproof, easiest to tune rest of all time IMHO. In a pinch I shoot an NAP Flipper rest which is my 2nd choice. I like simple, reliable stuff, rests included, and to me any of the rests with a lot of small springs, moving parts, launchers that move etc. are not reliable enough for me to feel confident about.


----------



## Paul68 (Jul 20, 2012)

Old Sarge said:


> I always went back to a Springy. That is the best most bombproof, easiest to tune rest of all time IMHO. In a pinch I shoot an NAP Flipper rest which is my 2nd choice.


I have a couple Pat Norris Springy rests in my tool box. Up until now I haven't had the time or motivation to swap out a rest and try the Springy. I know they get a lot of solid reviews on here. I'm just a bit frustrated that the leaves will be turning soon, and here I am swapping out one of the most critical components. This whole debacle may have been orchestrated by northern Virginia wild turkeys. They're an even smarter bird than I gave them credit for.


----------



## Old Sarge (Sep 9, 2008)

Paul68 said:


> I have a couple Pat Norris Springy rests in my tool box. Up until now I haven't had the time or motivation to swap out a rest and try the Springy. I know they get a lot of solid reviews on here. I'm just a bit frustrated that the leaves will be turning soon, and here I am swapping out one of the most critical components. This whole debacle may have been orchestrated by northern Virginia wild turkeys. They're an even smarter bird than I gave them credit for.


Turkey's are smarter than a lot of people I know.however you can put them in their place easily enough by installing the springy. It won't take much time and you will never look back. Helpful hint , use a fairly heavy spring, the light ones have too much "springyness" to them. Good luck!!


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

All I shoot are the Timberdoodle ll rests.

Easy to tune and setup.

You just need to use the speed fins on the top and bottom, get a bit fancy with a pair of needle nose plyers if you want, I did.

I shoot feathers and never have any issues with tearing up fletching.

With the Timberdoodle ll, it should have plenty of adjustment to get your arrow shaft even with the holes in the riser, if not just adjust the fins up so the arrow shaft is even.

I do not understand why people do not like this rest, once you adjust them, you never need to touch them again.

Don.


----------



## Paul68 (Jul 20, 2012)

zestycj7 said:


> All I shoot are the Timberdoodle ll rests.
> 
> Easy to tune and setup.
> 
> ...


Thanks. I've been a fan of the rest for several years. I'm still trying to understand the math part of the top cam being 1/2" off, with a pretty thin Gold Tip 300 shaft a bit below the center hole. Again, I'm not a bow technician (would love to go to a course if anybody knows of one open to budding amateurs), but will take the advice and give it a try.


----------



## b-a-maniak (Apr 19, 2014)

If I'm understanding this, then where you place the draw board hook (nock location) affects the cam timing that drastically? If that's the case then if I put the hook above the nock rather than below, I'd get a half inch difference in cam rotation? Soon as I get done with the fertility rituals I'll check it on the Protec. The lemurs are safe unless they're P&Y caliber...


----------



## Paul68 (Jul 20, 2012)

Lancaster shipped my Protec back, and it showed up today, with a NAP flipper rest on it. Although this is the aftermath in my basement, from about 8 yds, as I was just trying to get a feel for the new rest and bow.... hard to argue with the results. 2005 Protec, shooting 74#, on arrows I borrowed from my 80# 2003 Protec. Those fellows at Lancaster may be on to something here. Lemurs rejoice.


----------

